

RadioShack Files for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy After a Deal with Sprint - kator
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2015/02/05/radio-shack-files-for-chapter-11-bankrutpcy/

======
kator
I literally started my career in a RadioShack computer center. It's sad to see
them go out this way.

